# Hey, from England



## Delilah (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I'm Delilah, I don't have my own horse but help out and ride every saturday at a riding school. I am also a member of the Pony Club  

Delilah x]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well hey there! That's great that you get to work around horses and have riding lessons! Hope you enjoy it here  If you have any questions feel free to ask. Have fun posting and look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Delilah!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Delilah, welcome to the forum and have a blast posting!


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome  I went to school in Hayes Manor, England back in 2000. I live in California now. Have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

